# Attention DRI Owners!!



## csalter2 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would like to invite you to join our Diamond Resorts Members group on Facebook. We are DRI specific and work with one another to get the maximum out of our membership. There are no costs associated with it. All we do is help and learn with one another. We have over 300 DRI members and have lively discussions. I am a regular on TUG, but I also use Facebook too for more DRI specific information.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 26, 2013)

How about a link to the group. I searched for it and couldn't find it.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know if it can be linked as it is a private group. Use Facebook search and look for Diamond Resorts Members - I found it that way.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> I don't know if it can be linked as it is a private group. Use Facebook search and look for Diamond Resorts Members - I found it that way.



I found it, thanks. Here's a link if anyone else is looking:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/6178828475/?fref=ts


----------



## post-it (Mar 27, 2013)

This is great thanks.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 27, 2013)

No doubt a fan club


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 28, 2013)

*We're real people*



Rent_Share said:


> No doubt a fan club



We are very real people. We may enjoy our membership, but do have questions.


----------



## TheLatbrats (Mar 29, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> I would like to invite you to join our Diamond Resorts Members group on Facebook. We are DRI specific and work with one another to get the maximum out of our membership. There are no costs associated with it. All we do is help and learn with one another. We have over 300 DRI members and have lively discussions. I am a regular on TUG, but I also use Facebook too for more DRI specific information.



Thanks for the invite.  We are real people who have found that DRI has been a good fit for us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> No doubt a fan club



Sometimes you need that fan club to learn the best ways to use your ownership.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Great idea.  Sounds useful. I am a DRI owner but won't join face book.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 2, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> No doubt a fan club



I like DRI, but I don't like the Collection points that they're selling now. At least one DRI buyer just rescinded because of what he read on the Facebook page.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> No doubt a fan club





artringwald said:


> I like DRI, but I don't like the Collection points that they're selling now. At least one DRI buyer just rescinded because of what he read on the Facebook page.



I dont' visit the FB page often but your right, it's definately NOT a fan club.


----------

